# Werte aus java Klasse in jsp nutzen



## Tejo1986 (17. Dez 2010)

Hey,

ich würde gern die Werte einer Java Klasse (die zum Abfragen an die Datenbank zuständig ist und auch meine HTM tabelle aufbaut) nutzen, um mithilfe der JSP dann die Werte der Inputfelder der HTML auszulesen und in die Datenbank wieder zu schreiben.

Warum nicht in der Java ?

Ich weiß nicht, wie ich in der Java Klasse selber erzeugte Formularfelder für HTML auslesen kann, ähnlich wie document.form.name.value für js.

Ziel ?

Werte der Inputfelder auslesen und in verbidnung mit den variablen die ich noch mit aus der java Klasse mir "hole" ein SQl basteln um DB zu beschreiben.

Danke!


----------



## maki (17. Dez 2010)

> Ich weiß nicht, wie ich in der Java Klasse selber erzeugte Formularfelder für HTML auslesen kann, ähnlich wie document.form.name.value für js.


Dann solltest das das lernen, sonst brauchst du eigentlich gar nicht weitermachen.
GET, POST, Request und Response sagen dir etwas?


----------



## Tejo1986 (17. Dez 2010)

Ja,

per request komme ich auch an meine felder ran.

Nur irgendwie nicht an die Länge und breite meiner tabellen/anzahl der zeilen die sie hat.


----------



## maki (17. Dez 2010)

In einem Request gibt es keine Tabelle, diese existiert ausschliesslich beim Client, also im Browser.


----------



## Tejo1986 (17. Dez 2010)

Also ich klicke auf Speichern, dann macht er ja "Post".

Und dann kann ich per request.getParameter("...." die einzelnen parameter mir holen oder ?


----------



## maki (17. Dez 2010)

Ja.

Die Parameter haben ja Namen, diese sollten so gewählt sein dass du die Daten auch identifizieren kannst.


----------

